# "Lost" Moves to 10 p.m. Eastern



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117955107.html?categoryid=14&cs=1



> ABC is moving "Lost" out of the way of the "American Idol" juggernaut.
> 
> Alphabet on Tuesday unveiled a January sked that has the spooky Wednesday drama moving back an hour to 10 p.m. when it returns Feb. 7.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

I can understand wanting to get away from _Karaoke Idol_, but I wonder why 10pm and not 8pm?

At 10pm, Lost will be up against _CSI:Miami_ and _Medium_.

At 8PM, Lost will be up against _Jerico_ and _Friday Night Lights_.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm fine with this. Now when they run those super-sized episodes, it just runs into the news.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jlb said:


> I'm fine with this. Now when they run those super-sized episodes, it just runs into the news.


That'll never happen. Supersized episodes will start early, not end late. Shows that end at 11:00 always end at 11:00.

The network doesn't own the 11:00-11:35 period - the affiliates do. They won't permit the network to cut into local time.


----------



## gamera87 (Aug 30, 2004)

> I wonder why 10pm and not 8pm?


The intent is to have a solid lead-in to local news programs at 11pm.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

gamera87 said:


> The intent is to have a solid lead-in to local news programs at 11pm.


That, and Lost isn't exactly "family hour" fare.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

fine with me. gives me more time to have dinner and relax before LOST.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Chibbie said:


> I can understand wanting to get away from _Karaoke Idol_, but I wonder why 10pm and not 8pm?
> 
> At 10pm, Lost will be up against _CSI:Miami_ and _Medium_.
> 
> At 8PM, Lost will be up against _Jerico_ and _Friday Night Lights_.


You answered your own question; the audience for Lost is too similar to the audience for Jericho and (to a lesser degree) Friday Night Lights. They'd rather go up against the likes of CSI and Medium; those audiences are more dissimilar (or less similar -  ).


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

Well, I think *ABC *[correction] has made a big mistake  at least in this house. We would've dropped *both* _Jericho _ and _Friday Night Lights _ if we had to in order to record _Lost_. However, _CSI (any CSI)_ and _Medium _ are both of higher priority with us than _Lost_.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

Chibbie said:


> At 10pm, Lost will be up against _CSI:Miami_ and _Medium_.
> At 8PM, Lost will be up against _Jerico_ and _Friday Night Lights_.


Actually, CSI:NY. As for Lost: I finally tried to watch the first six episodes of this year's season. I found them to be too tedious for me to even care about the characters anymore; SP deleted, along with the eps.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

Syz: Wouldn't that be ABC, since it airs Lost?

I have to reluctantly drop CSI:NY in this case. Big fan of all 3, but am a bigger fan of Medium and Lost. Will still try to catch CSI episodes on rerun weeks, though.

Not a terrible loss since they aren't trotting out Claire Forlani as much as I'd like.


----------

